# Glaze Coat problems



## daves1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I recently tried using glaze coat on a cedar live edge coffee table and had an issue with white areas popping up in the finish. Additionally wherever there was a slight crack in the wood, the glaze coat sank resulting in indentations in the finish. Does anyone know of a clear filler for the cracks? Approximately 75 % came out decent. I used a heat gun to try and pop the bubbles which seemed to work pretty good. I don't know if I spread it too thin and that caused the white spots or not. Anyone have any experience using Glaze Coat?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

What product and process did you use for "glazing". My definition may be different. I wipe most of the glaze off, leaving it in corners, cracks, etc. I probably call what you are doing something else.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Glazing in woodworking normally describes a technique of filling in crevices with a darker finish resulting in old/dirty look. 









What you described is probably epoxy finish that has nothing to do with gazing.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

We probably need some pictures to help identify the problem.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

He's talking about epoxy.

http://glazecoat.com/famowood-glaze-coat-clear-epoxy/

Your wood probably wasn't dry enough, moisture in the cracks caused the white haze.


----------



## daves1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I used Famowood glaze coat epoxy. I have completely sanded it off and will try again. The wood should be completely dry as it has been sitting in my shop for a year.

Thanks, everyone for the comments.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Ok so it is epoxy. Clear filler is guess what? Epoxy. You can use the same you have for the cracks, just add more hardener. 
Did you heat it up with a torch? That is supposed to remove all air bubbles ( your white spots are micro air bubbles)


----------



## daves1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Carloz, thanks for your input, yes I used a torch. This time I used a little more epoxy and it came out pretty good. I think on my original try, I used too much heat and that dried out certain areas which resulted in an almost scorched look (white areas).

I plan to do a second coat to fill in low spots once it cures fully.


----------

